# Sepia Toning



## MonFoto (Dec 28, 2015)

It may be an outdated term now. I am looking to make a few prints in to Sepia Tone (last time I did this was in my darkroom many years ago.) How do I do that in LR ?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2015)

Turn the image to B&W, then use 'Split Toning' to make it sepia. I'm typing this on my iPad so I can't check it, but there may even be a sepia Develop preset or Split Toning preset for it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2015)

http://digitalphotobuzz.com/free-split-tone-and-sepia-lightroom-presets


----------



## clee01l (Dec 28, 2015)

LR comes with a Sepia Tone Preset in Develop. You can start there and tweak it if you need to.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks for the addition, Cletus. I thought it did come with a preset, but I couldn't check it from my iPad.


----------

